# 64 tempest 389 trans. ?



## scotts (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a 64 tempest 389 with 3spd in flr. I would like to have a 5 or 6 spd. what trans and bell housing? dont want to spend 4k doing it...any help?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Lots of choices....google it. But you _will_ be spending $3500 or so.


----------

